

Front End Web Development Quiz - be careful, it might hurt your feelings. - davidshariff
http://davidshariff.com/quiz/

======
collabacode
Quiz: If your css/html/javascript looks like these examples, what should you
do?

Change jobs.

------
havanna993
This is pretty annoying..

